
How you all started with streaming APIs in your workplace? - rammy1234
Is there any good paths or practices when moving from traditional infrastructure &#x2F; framework to stream based system if there was a need for it ?
======
sidlls
One good practice: make sure that the "need" to move to a streaming based
infrastructure is legitimately due to the character of data flow and not just
because the existing "traditional" infrastructure is a collection of ad-hoc
hacks and terrible architecture decisions. Otherwise what will happen is your
streaming infrastructure will simply be one more item in the pile and add,
exponentially, to the existing problems.

~~~
rammy1234
we are thinking about moving from traditional DB as state saving and move into
DB as state tracking and use kafka as streaming platform. I understand this is
a completely different approach so streaming has its benefits , but i am
skeptical about moving DB out as saving data but saving log of data and
replaying events as it happen

